

IBM Acquires Database-As-A-Service Startup Compose - jasondc
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/23/ibm-acquires-database-as-a-service-startup-compose/

======
Ezhik
It's too early to call
[http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/](http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/),
it seems:

>If you're a customer, nothing is changing. It's simply getting a little more
credible. [0]

[0] [https://www.compose.io/articles/compose-is-joining-
ibm/](https://www.compose.io/articles/compose-is-joining-ibm/)

~~~
mrkurt
_credible_ is a fantastic word. :)

